# Chateau Real by Drew Estate Small Club Corona Cigar Review - Didn't Happen



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Reading the other reviews before me all I can say is, "it didn't happen for me". The taste especially for the first inch was a bit harsh and irrita...

Read the full review here: Chateau Real by Drew Estate Small Club Corona Cigar Review - Didn't Happen


----------

